# Picture is off to the left ?



## R_Phelps (Mar 21, 2006)

Is there anyway to move my picture to the right to get it centered on the screen ? My dish 811 had a way to do this but i don't see one with the dish 211...anybody else experiencing this ?? I can use the stretch function to make it better but it don't solve anything..


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

R_Phelps said:


> Is there anyway to move my picture to the right to get it centered on the screen ? My dish 811 had a way to do this but i don't see one with the dish 211...anybody else experiencing this ?? I can use the stretch function to make it better but it don't solve anything..


I was able to do this with a menu item on the tv itself.What I'm waiting for-that the 811 had-was the up/down control.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I have been looking at the 622 for the same feature, some of the shows on HD are not 100% centered and I would like to adjust it...! I wonder if anyone knows how to do it..!


----------

